# Dr. Jon Kester’s Definitive chest workout - AWESOME WORKOUT



## Green_Bay_17 (Aug 14, 2017)

hi everyone

My college professor came up with this chest workout, i have been doing it for the last four weeks and showing amazing results.

*Dr. Jon Kester’s Definitive chest workout*
*
Purpose:   *This workout focuses on building size and mass along with increase in strength.
*
Training methods: *
*
Volume training:*   The number of sets and reps done in a workout is called volume.  This work has a high amount of volume with the goal of increasing size and strength.  The key is not overtraining by maxing out on every set and every exercise.  Try to stay in the  70 to 80 % of your max.  The key is to get through every set. 
*
Time under tension: Time*-_*under*_-_*tension*_ refers to how long the muscle is _*under*_ strain during a set. For size gains 30-60 seconds of TUT is essential.  This is specifically important when doing standing cable flyes’ in this workout
*
Multiple angle training: *Muscles are generally stronger at some joint angles than others and by training the chest at many different angles an increase in strength will occur which will also lead in increase in mass

*Workout duration:  *This workout should not last any longer than 45 minute

*Workout time frame:  *This workout should be done for 5 weeks and then switched to something different for 5 weeks 

*Exercises:*   Machine chest press, Standing cable flyes,  Dips

*Workout:*
*
Machine chest press*
Warm up :  2 sets  of 20 reps 
Working set : 8 sets of 8 reps 
*
Notes:*  pause at the bottom for two seconds
Rest 1 minute between sets
*
Standing cable flyes *
Working set:  5 sets of 12 reps
*
Notes:*  Leave 10 inches between hands – do not let hands touch and take tension off of chest
Squeeze chest and hold for four seconds at the bottom of the exercise
              Rest 1 minute between sets
*Dips *
Working sets:  8 sets of 5 reps 
*
Notes:* when doing this exercise tuck chin to the chest
          Rest 1 minute and 30 seconds between sets 

*Alternatives exercises* : incline dumbbell press, dumbbell flies,  bench press


*About the author *
Dr. Jon Kester has been one of the nation’s foremost fitness experts for the past 20 years.  During this time period he has trained 1,000’s of people from professional athlete’s to 85 year old great grandmas, all who have seen amazing results.  Dr. Kester’s workouts are based on scientific evidence combined with his practical experiences as an elite strength athlete.  The combination of education and practical experience Dr. Kester has translates to a new approach to working out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2017)

If he is so amazing and elite why does nothing come up when I Google him?  There are more obits on the first page than anything

And this routine or whatever it's called. There is nothing unique about any of it.

Get to the part where you spam so I can ban you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2017)

Holy shit... YOU ARE JON KESTER LOLOLOLOLOLOL

You are seriously trying to self promote while pretending to be someone else? 

That is kind of pathetic.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 14, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Holy shit... YOU ARE JON KESTER LOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> You are seriously trying to self promote while pretending to be someone else?
> 
> That is kind of pathetic.



Lololol this made me fuking literally LOL!!!


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh I misread thought it said DR.keester. So another name for a__. Thought it was some kind of joke. Lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 14, 2017)

Thread of the day


----------



## Beezy (Aug 14, 2017)

Hahaha! I'm so glad I opened this app! I was having the worst morning...

Dr. Kester, 
you may not have any original thoughts on making my chest grow, but you're a trailblazer when it comes to making my abs sore on a Monday morning!


----------



## Green_Bay_17 (Aug 15, 2017)

WOW!  how sad I'm Dr. Kester's intern and posted this thinking it may help someone like it did me but instead  its mocked.  This man did alot to help me get off the streets and has been both a mentor and a father figure to me and many other African American males in my community.  So Sad that people here just find it to be a joke. So sad that people make assumption.  Why make fun, why jump to conclusions.    This is what is wrong with society today this is why there is such a divide in our country.   I'm sure this post will be made fun of and mocked and questioned.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 15, 2017)

Green_Bay_17 said:


> WOW!  how sad I'm Dr. Kester's intern and posted this thinking it may help someone like it did me but instead  its mocked.  This man did alot to help me get off the streets and has been both a mentor and a father figure to me and many other African American males in my community.  So Sad that people here just find it to be a joke. So sad that people make assumption.  Why make fun, why jump to conclusions.    This is what is wrong with society today this is why there is such a divide in our country.   I'm sure this post will be made fun of and mocked and questioned.


Show us the facts, and the proof that this guy is all you say he is.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 15, 2017)

Green_Bay_17 said:


> WOW!  how sad I'm Dr. Kester's intern and posted this thinking it may help someone like it did me but instead  its mocked.  This man did alot to help me get off the streets and has been both a mentor and a father figure to me and many other African American males in my community.  So Sad that people here just find it to be a joke. So sad that people make assumption.  Why make fun, why jump to conclusions.    This is what is wrong with society today this is why there is such a divide in our country.   I'm sure this post will be made fun of and mocked and questioned.



I jumped to no conclusion at all. I arrived there in style by simply googling your registration email address and your user name. 

And be serious with your feigned butt hurt feelings. You are his intern. You came here and posted this solely to promote him. Not to help anyone. As if you were helping people with some disease. As if your cause is noble and just...

Get the fukk outta here with that.  Come back when you got something original to post.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 15, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Show us the facts, and the proof that this guy is all you say he is.



There is a personal trainer in my town who claims he coaches professional athletes. Trainer to the stars and all that shit. Mother fukker is a personal trainer for some retired 3rd string Celtic. Dude even drives around in a Bentley with a salvage title lol.


----------



## Beezy (Aug 15, 2017)

Green_Bay_17 said:


> a father figure to me and many other African American males in my community.  This is what is wrong with society today this is why there is such a divide in our country.


If there's a racial divide it's because blowhards like yourself shoehorn race into debates to get an upper hand. Nobody here respects you any less now that we know you're African-American, you were already at zero.


----------



## Beezy (Aug 15, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is a personal trainer in my town who claims he coaches professional athletes. Trainer to the stars and all that shit. Mother fukker is a personal trainer for some retired 3rd string Celtic. Dude even drives around in a Bentley with a salvage title lol.



A Bentley?? He must be the oxy dealer to the stars!


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 15, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is a personal trainer in my town who claims he coaches professional athletes. Trainer to the stars and all that shit. Mother fukker is a personal trainer for some retired 3rd string Celtic. Dude even drives around in a Bentley with a salvage title lol.


Says the guy who drives a cadi with a turbo the size of my shriveled nutsack


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2017)

Does this guy seriously think doing a heavy press followed by a fly movement is revolutionary?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 16, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Does this guy seriously think doing a heavy press followed by a fly movement is revolutionary?



/Thread  Mic Drop.

If OP had simply introduced himself, shared how he interns under a such-and-such doctor and wanted to share a workout he's done with some success, then all is well.

By promoting this basic workout as "The Definitive Chest Workout" to a forum of grizzled gym veterans many of whom have prolly been training since before OP was a twinkle in his mother's eye he set himself up for criticism.

Humility - learn it.


----------

